# Bladetech holsters



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

a few weeks ago I made a purchase for my first holster. after not finding many selections available aside from fobus seeming to be the only holster available for my pt 24/7 I stumbled upon bladetech. I purchased the paddle holster and spent a decent sum of money for it. the holster fits the firearm perfect and has great retention. its has 3 can't positions. my question is if anyone has had any experiences with this brand of holster be it good or bad post your comments.


----------



## brifol6111 (May 6, 2008)

I have never used these but I have friends that shoot IDPA and they love them. I have held one and played around and they look pretty nice.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Blade-Tech makes excellent kydex holsters. They are well designed and durable.


----------

